# Band In Nagara



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

I am starting a Progressive Rock band in Niagara Falls, Ontario. I need quite a few musicians and (if there are any) managers. 
First I need a vocalist. I am mainly looking for any females, but males will do. I am looking for a certain voice to fit the music. So if you sing like Kate Bush (u wish lol) or Maggie Reily, your in lol.
Now I need a drummer. Obviously quick and knows his way around the drumkit. I'm looking for a Phil Collins type who can switch time signatures from 2:4 to 5:8 or somethin like that. 
Theeeeeeen, I need a bassist. Quick and skilled beyond belief! I may be looking for a Tony Levin or mainly a Chris Squire bassist. 
Okay, now I need a Keybaord or Pianist. I know I'm on a guitar site asking for a Keybaord player, but I'm tired. Anyways, I need extremely quick and precisce (if i spelled that write lol). I need a Keith emerson or Rick Wakeman style. Ya I know, that will never happen again lol.
FINALLY and other instruments you dudes and dudettes can throw at me, but not litteraly, that would hurt. Anything like flutes, rhythm guitar, oboe, EVEN A FREAKIN HARP WOULD DO...hey thats not bad..
Anyways, If your interested give me an email at............
[email protected]

:wave::food-smiley-015:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Prog is fun but where is Nagara?


----------



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

SinCron said:


> Prog is fun but where is Nagara?


:sport-smiley-002:lol, let me be more specific.......get ready...

Niagara Falls, Ontario, Canada, North America, Earth, Milky way galaxy......is that good enough LOL :banana::smilie_flagge17:


----------

